# Asus PA279Q  oder  Eizo EV2736W



## DgitX (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich brauche einen neuen Gaming-Monitor mit sehr guten Farben und schwanke zwischen den beiden:

Asus PA279Q   (PRAD | Test Monitor Asus PA279Q)
Eizo EV2736W (PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo EV2736WFS-BK)

Er sollte für Bildbearbeitung, office, Filme, Spiele und PS3 geeignet sein.  


Meine Grafikkarte ist eine ATI Radon HD 5800 Series (GRA PCIe HD5850 XFX 1024MB Black-Edition)
Mein Prozessor ist ein CPU S1156 Intel Core I7-860 2, 80GHz


Welchen würdet ihr nehmen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus
VLG DgitX


----------



## GameKing88 (8. Dezember 2014)

Mit deiner Hardware? Keinen von beiden^^. 
Dell U2414H, selbst damit dürfte deine Graka überfordert sein^^.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2014)

Mit nem "Gamingmonitor" haben die beiden nicht viel zu tun.
Für die Bildbearbeitung sind die gut, aber zum zocken wären andere Monitore besser geeignet.
Vor allem bei deiner Hardware und für ne PS3.


----------



## DgitX (8. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!

Da mein PC auch nicht mehr der jüngste ist, steht im neuen Jahr sowieso eine Neuanschaffung bzw. Neuerung einzelner Komponenten an. Doch bis dahin benötige ich einen Bildschirm, der dann auch zukunftsorientiert ist (möchte mir dann nicht wieder einen kaufen). Was würde denn passieren, wenn ich meinen jetzigen PC an so einen Bildschirm anschließe, kommt dann schwarzes Bild?
Und wieso sind die beiden nicht gut bei einer PS3?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2014)

Deine Grafikkarte ist einfach viel zu langsam um in WQHD zu zocken.
Ausserdem sind die Monitore auch nur bedingt zum zocken geeignet.
Da gibt es in WQHD bessere und in FHD sowieso..


----------



## DgitX (9. Dezember 2014)

Ok, was würdest Du denn für einen empfehlen, unabhängig der Grafikkarte? (Also auch unabhängig der 2 genannten)?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2014)

Das kommt darauf an was du ausgeben willst? 
Das reicht vom Iiyama XB2783HSU über den BenQ BL2710PT bis hin zum Asus PG278Q.


----------



## DgitX (9. Dezember 2014)

Naja also bis ca. 800 € hätte ich zur Verfügung.  
Der Asus ist natürlich toll, aber mich stört etwas das TN Panel wegen der Farben und Blickwinkelabhängigkeit. Und der BenQ hab keine Erfahrung mit der Firma, hab nur mal gehört, dass die nicht ganz so gut verarbeitet sind, ansonsten hört der sich auch toll an.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2014)

Kommet darauf an wie Professionell du deine Fotobearbeitung machst..
Der Asus hat teilweise bessere Farbwerte als ein IPS oder VA Monitor.
Und BenQ ist einer der grössten Hersteller für Monitore die es gibt.


----------



## DgitX (9. Dezember 2014)

oh das hört sich aber gut an.
Die Fotobearbeitung mache ich nur hobbymäßig.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2014)

Dann reicht das ohne Probleme.
Meine Frau hat unsere Urlaubsfotos auch fast alle auf dem Laptop überarbeitet und der hat ein grottenschlechtes TN Panel.
Also wenn du das Geld hast, den Rechner mit aufrüstet und viel Online Shooter oder Rennspiele zockst, dann ist der Asus PG278Q eine gute Wahl.


----------



## DgitX (9. Dezember 2014)

Der Asus ist dann auch besser als der BenQ oder ein Eizo?


Sorry, aber ich habe echt keine Ahnung.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Dezember 2014)

Für schnelle Spiele auf jeden Fall, ansonten reichen auch 60Hz.
Wenn du ne Nvidia Karte hättest, wäre da noch der Vorteil von Gsync.


----------



## DgitX (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe ihn mir mal näher angesehen, der gefällt mir richtig gut (die Schnelligkeit, sogar 3D, sieht sogar gut aus und das Gsync usw). Nur wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, hat er ein Problem, ich kann keine PS anschließen und das sollte schon möglich sein, sonst wäre er perfekt.


----------



## DgitX (13. Dezember 2014)

Entschuldigung, dass ich so schwer bin. 
Vielen lieben Dank für Deine Hilfe


----------



## MaF5 (14. Dezember 2014)

verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich würde den Asus PA279Q nehmen. Der ROG ist zwar zum spielen super, aber der PA279Q hat dafür mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten und er ist PS geeignet. Bei Bildbearbeitung ist der mit der beste den es gibt in den Preissegment und zum spielen ist der auch sehr gut geeignet, gilt ja auch als ein gaming Monitor. Von daher denke ich ist der die beste Wahl.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Dezember 2014)

Seit wann gilt denn der PA279Q als Gaming Monitor?
Der ist für die Bildbearbeitung konzipiert.


----------



## MaF5 (14. Dezember 2014)

steht sowohl bei Asus selber auf der Homepage und auch bei verschiedenen Testen siehe Prad.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Dezember 2014)

Nein tut es nicht.


----------



## DgitX (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich verzweifel langsam, ich suche schon so lange und irgendwie passt keiner (trotz des hohen Preises). Ich habe das aber auch gelesen,  deswegen kam er für mich in Betracht.
Also von der Reaktionszeit ist es für mich egal, ob 1 oder 6 ms, den Unterschied würde ich sowieso nicht sehen, glaube ich. Und solange das Spiel flüssig läuft. Aber ein gutes Bild ist mir sehr wichtig.
Ich habe mir überlegt, wenn ich den Asus PG278Q nehmen würde und da durch ein Y-Stück oder einen BUS (keine Ahnung wie das genau dann heißt) die PS3 anschließen würde, würden ja auch wahrscheinlich Informationen verloren gehen, oder ist das so einfach gar nicht möglich. Weil vom Bild her ist der PG278Q ja auch gut, trotz TN-Panel, stand zumindest irgendwo. Argh ich weiß es einfach nicht und finde auch sonst keinen, der passen könnte.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2014)

In seiner *ProArt*-Serie hat *Asus* mit dem *PA279Q* einen neuen 27-Zoll-*Monitor* für höchste grafische Ansprüche vorgestellt. Der *Monitor* weist eine 14-bit *LUT* und eine 10-bit Farbausgabe auf und wird bereits vorkalibriert mit einer Farbgenauigkeit von *DeltaE* < 2 ausgeliefert. Er bietet eine *WideGamut*-Farbraumabdeckung von 99% *AdobeRGB*. Helligkeits- und Farbabweichungen wurden laut *Asus*kompensiert.Das *AH-IPS-Panel* des ergonomisch flexiblen Monitors verspricht somit eine hohe Farbkonsistenz und bietet mit seiner *WQHD*-Auflösung von 2560x1440 Pixeln viel Platz für detailreiche Bilder.
Aus der Einleitung bei Prad.

ArrayUnd das steht auf der Asus Homepage.

ArrayDas steht beim PG278Q, das sieht schon eher nach Gaming aus.


----------



## MaF5 (15. Dezember 2014)

Also ich habe gesehen, da gibt es schon diverse Kabel und Möglichkeiten, aber grob gesagt, ist es schwer. Der ROG ist ein reiner Gamer Monitor, alles andere kannste vergessen. Schau dir mal Acer Predator an, bei dem kannste alles, ist aber kein WQHD mehr. Ansonsten bin ich auch grad ratlos, vielleicht fällt jemanden anderen noch was ein.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2014)

Welchen Acer Predator meinst du?
Und der PG278Q kann mehr als ur Gaming, es ist halt nur ein DP Anschluss vorhanden.


----------



## MaF5 (15. Dezember 2014)

Den Acer Predator XB270.
Ja, aber PS kann man nicht anschließen, Bidbearbeitung geht auch nicht und Filme gucken naja. Also ich finde den für einen Allrounder halt nicht so geeignet. Und das wird ja gesucht. Und dass nur der eine Anschluss vorhanden ist, ist wie gesagt ein echtes Hindernis.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2014)

Warum sollte Filme gucken nicht gehen und Bildbearbeitung  würde durch eine Kalibrierung auch möglich sein.
Allerdings brauchst du da ein Colorimeter, aber das sollte sowieso Pflicht sein wenn man richtige Bildbearbeitung betreibt.
Und warum sollte Bildbearbeitung beim Acer XB270 besser gehen?


----------



## MaF5 (15. Dezember 2014)

TN und Filme gucken? Da der bessere Farbwerte hat. Richtig gut finde ich dafür auch nicht, deswegen den PA279Q. Aber beim Predator kann man wenigstens alles anschließen, da hat man die wenigsten Kompromisse, immerhin muss die PS ja noch mit dran und zusätzliches und der kann  Picture-in-Picture dann.


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab den Eizo EV2736WFS und bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Monitor. Der erste bekam leider lautes Spulenfiepen. Die RMA erfolgte via Vor-Ort Austausch. Ingame habe ich bei schnellen Bewegungen eine Schlierenbildung aber, aber nicht immer. Der Monitor ist nicht hauptsächlich für´s zocken gedacht, sondern zur Video-, und Bildbarbeitung, und da bringt der Eizo 2736WFS seine Leistung. Aber zum Zocken wie BF4, oder Mittelerde ist der Monitor durchaus zu gebrauchen. Ein TN Panel war für mich ein K.O. Kriterium. 

Die Schlierenbildung beim ersten Monitor war im ersten Drittel, bei dem hier ist die im zweiten Drittel.


----------



## MaF5 (15. Dezember 2014)

Naja mit der Schlierenbildung ist ja auch nicht ganz so toll. Ich denke, dass da der Asus PA279Q wenigstens ein wenig besser wäre.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde eher zum BenQ BL2710PT oder Asus PB278Q raten, die sind besser auf Gaming ausgelegt als der Asus PA279Q.


----------



## MaF5 (15. Dezember 2014)

Wie wärs dann mit dem BenQ GW2765 HT?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2014)

Der hat nen Inputlag von knapp 20ms.
Wobei mir gerade auffällt, das tftcentral beim BenQ BL2710PT auch 20ms Inputlag gemessen hat, Prad aber nur 0,7ms.


----------



## DgitX (16. Dezember 2014)

Wow, vielen Dank für eure Hilfen und Mühen!
Nachdem ich mir jetzt mal alles durchgelesen habe, und nach den vielen Monitoren mal nachgeschaut habe, habe ich mich fast entschieden. Ich denke die besten für mich sind entweder der Asus PG278Q (mit Adapter) oder der Asus PB278Q. 
Könntet ihr so freundlich sein und mir da noch einmal helfen, wo die Vor- und Nachteile liegen und welcher unterm Strich am geeignetsten ist.  
Vielen Dank


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2014)

Also wenn es einer von beiden sein muss und du ne PS4 anschliessen willst, dann nimm den PB278Q.
Beim PG278Q ist das mit dem Adapter nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## DgitX (16. Dezember 2014)

Naja, also meine Überlegung war, alle BenQ-Modelle hatten ein starkes Inputlag, der Eizo hat Schlieren, also bleiben nur noch die beiden, grob gesagt.
Ich habe allerdings noch den Asus VN279QLB gefunden und der hört sich doch richtig gut, ist schnell hat nur ein ganz kurzes Inputlag (viel weniger als der andere Asus) und gute Farben und ist, so wie ich das sehe auch bei Testen gut weggekommen.
Ja mit dem Adapter und dann Umstöpseln oder ein Y- Stück ist nicht optimal, da gebe ich Dir Recht, aber er hört sich so gut an.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ein Inputlag von 0,7ms beim BenQ BL2710PT soll viel sein?
Was ist denn dann wenig?


----------



## DgitX (16. Dezember 2014)

Sorry, ich dachte da Du geschrieben hast, dass er bei einer anderen Messung 20ms statt 0,7ms hat, dass er doch nicht mehr so gut ist.
Und beim Asus VN279QLB habe ich mich vertan, er hat gar kein WQHD.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2014)

Naja ich vertrau da eher auf Prad als auf tftcentral.


----------



## DgitX (16. Dezember 2014)

OK und ich vertraue Deinem Urteil


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ja der Vn279qlb ist ein Monitor der von Werk eine gute Farbwiedergabe besitzt und für Ottonormalverbraucher gut genug eingestellt ist. Für Zweitmonitor oder als Konsolenmonitor eine sehr tolle Option,  nutze ihn selbst für Filmdreingabe und die obengenannten Optionen. 

Da dein Budget,  aus den Kommentaren 800€ ist, verzeih mir, wenn ich dies falsch interpretiert habe, auch möglich ihn 3x zu holen. Da ist die Auflösung hoch genug für Eye-Infinte, Simulation und Multitasking.  Ansonsten Benq Bl2710pt oder pb278q von JoM anschauen.


----------



## DgitX (16. Dezember 2014)

Hast Du richtig interpretiert, 800 € ist richtig. Ist auch eine tolle Idee mit den 3 Monitoren, jedoch habe ich dafür leider nicht genug Platz.


----------



## DgitX (17. Dezember 2014)

So, habe mich entschieden, ich nehme den Asus PB278Q.
Vielen herzlichen Dank für Eure tolle Unterstützung und Hilfe!


----------

